# Clerks 2 appreciation thread



## Vegetta (Jul 22, 2006)

Just saw it last night and all I can say is WOW.
I would have like a bit more Jay and Bob but the movie was really funny.



Spoiler



I liked Randall giving the LOTR fans shit 

and Elias 'I'm sorry Jesus! I'm sorry Jesus!"

And the donkey


----------



## Vince (Jul 22, 2006)

and Jay with the silence of the lambs weirdness. Shit that fucking came out of nowhere!


----------



## Vegetta (Jul 22, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> and Jay with the silence of the lambs weirdness. Shit that fucking came out of nowhere!



hahahaha

"I'd Fuck me"


----------



## Vince (Jul 22, 2006)

remember to use spoiler tags if you're talking about any specifics, guys. 



Spoiler



Kelly can be a guy's name too!


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 22, 2006)

I need to see this movie, desert what are the showtimes for this movie?


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 25, 2006)

Spoiler



I'm sorry Jesus!


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 25, 2006)

Did anyone see where Gene Schallet got up in the middle of the screening and looked at the other critics and said "time to go boys" and walked out. 
Talk about a 3rd grade move. David Smith went the fuck off on him for that.


----------



## Mykie (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah that movie was some funny shit.



Spoiler



ONE RING TO RULE THEM ALL


----------



## Regor (Jul 25, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> Did anyone see where Gene Schallet got up in the middle of the screening and looked at the other critics and said "time to go boys" and walked out.
> Talk about a 3rd grade move. David Smith went the fuck off on him for that.



Oh c'mon. Who believes anything movie critics say anyways? Fuck Gene Schallet. This guy said GoldenEye was the worst Bond film ever, and it fucking out-grossed all the other Bond movies. So WTF kinda expert is he?


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 25, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> Did anyone see where Gene Schallet got up in the middle of the screening and looked at the other critics and said "time to go boys" and walked out.
> Talk about a 3rd grade move. David Smith went the fuck off on him for that.



It was Joel Siegel, not Schalit, and his name is Kevin Smith not David Smith 


Rev.


----------



## Mykie (Jul 25, 2006)

David Smith


----------



## rummy (Aug 14, 2006)

I finally watched it, and I loved it. I wish there were more tidbits and inside jokes from the previous movies as he did in all of his previous movies, but hey, no big deal. 

I can't believe Kevin Smith's wife showed her nips.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah...fuck off to all of you...like you guys have never posted something in a hurry..


----------



## David (Aug 14, 2006)

Vegetta said:


> I would have like a bit more Jay and Bob but the movie was really funny.


heh... I dunno about that one. I think we saw enough of Jay.


----------



## Mykie (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, it showed a little to much of Jay, and that was so random and unexpected, HAY!!!

I seen this movie 3 times in the theater and 3 times on a bootleg cam, still fucking rocks. YEAH!!!

"David Smith" kicks ass. CAKE!!!



Spoiler



the whole ending was just off the hook


----------



## David (Aug 14, 2006)

Spoiler



it was inter-species erotica right?
I just need something else to search for
on library computers...
other than beastiality


----------



## Mykie (Aug 14, 2006)

Spoiler



"That's Interspecies Erotica, Fuck-O" that dood that played the stud was funny as hell. YEAH!!!. "I miss my donkey" hahahahaha


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 14, 2006)

oh, crap that dosent come out in the UK for a while.... you bastards!  



i bet its great


----------



## rummy (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't know why, but when Jay says,


Spoiler



Yo, this tastes like piss and flies, don't it?


 I laughed my ass off for like a minute!


----------



## Veronica (Aug 14, 2006)

It was a realy good movie. How do you make that green stuff with the text like that?


----------



## rummy (Aug 14, 2006)

[ spoiler ] blah blah [ /spoiler ] without the space in between.


----------



## David (Aug 14, 2006)

Veronica said:


> It was a realy good movie. How do you make that green stuff with the text like that?





Spoiler



all your words are hidden in green!



leave out the spaces... although I'll put one in so it doesn't show up as green [ SPOILER] whatever text you'd like... [/ SPOILER]


----------



## Veronica (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh cool, it's kinda like html coding, but with [ instead of <.



Spoiler



I can out drink Mykie



Let's see if this works.

edit

Now that is what I call, "bad ass."


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 15, 2006)

Spoiler







Sorry!
This green shit just intrigued me 

What the fuck and why? 
I'm such a computer spaz


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 4, 2006)

I just saw it on DVD last night. It was funier than I even though it would be. "sex nuts and retard strong" maybe my favorite movie line ever. 

Also Rosario Dawson dancing was ummm hypnotic.


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2006)

rummy said:


> I finally watched it, and I loved it. I wish there were more tidbits and inside jokes from the previous movies as he did in all of his previous movies, but hey, no big deal.
> 
> I can't believe Kevin Smith's wife showed her nips.





+1..dude that's his wife?  

"dude he's about to cornhole that donkey! With his weiner!"


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 4, 2006)

i cant belive i bloody missed this in the cinema after wanting to see it so much, i guess ill have to wait for it come out on DVD over here


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2006)

FWIW it just came out last tuesday on dvd in the states.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 5, 2006)

I didn't get to see it in the theaters, but I just bought the DVD because I had a feeling I'd love. Suspicion confirmed. AWESOME MOVIE & Kevin's wife's boobies are hot!


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 5, 2006)

Kevin Smith's wife is good looking and all. I felt bad for her in _Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back _because she looked so ordinary next to Shannon Elizabeth, Ali Larter and Eliza Dushku.


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 5, 2006)

.jason. said:


> FWIW it just came out last tuesday on dvd in the states.



that just makes me feel worse  i want it out here now *Impatiant bastard*


----------



## Jason (Dec 7, 2006)

Shannon said:


> AWESOME MOVIE & Kevin's wife's boobies are hot!





ohio_eric said:


> Kevin Smith's wife is good looking and all. I felt bad for her in



 are you guys serious?


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 7, 2006)

You think Kevin Smith's wife is ugly?


----------



## Naren (Dec 7, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> You think Kevin Smith's wife is ugly?



Which one in the movie was his wife? If the dark-skinned girl is his wife, then I think she is good-looking. If the light-skinned blonde girl is his wife, then -- while I wouldn't say she's ugly, I wouldn't say she's good-looking at all. If you think she's hot, then that's cool, but I didn't think she was.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah Kevin Smith's wife was Dante's girlfriend before he hookied up the Rosario Dawson's character. 

Smith's wife, Jennifer, isn't smoking hot but she's far from ugly.


----------



## Naren (Dec 7, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> Smith's wife, Jennifer, isn't smoking hot but she's far from ugly.



I didn't say she was ugly, but she's definitely not "good-looking" at all. The part where she showed her chest, I thought her breasts looked gross. Maybe they just made them look that way for the movie, though.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 7, 2006)

Rosario Dawson on the other hand.... goodness gracious! Something about those half-breeds that are incredible (ala Jessica Alba). Best of both worlds feature-wise.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 7, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Rosario Dawson on the other hand.... goodness gracious! Something about those half-breeds that are incredible (ala Jessica Alba). Best of both worlds feature-wise.




The scene where she was dancing on the roof, her boobs made me happy I was a man.


----------



## Jason (Dec 7, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Rosario Dawson on the other hand.... goodness gracious! Something about those *half-breeds *that are incredible (ala Jessica Alba). Best of both worlds feature-wise.




 um very tactiful way to say it. I agree with Naren her boobs looked gross...and I think she looks very manly in that movie.. I wouldn't go near it.


----------



## Blexican (Dec 7, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> The scene where she was dancing on the roof, her boobs made me happy I was a man.




Haha you shoulda seen Rosario in Alexander...soooooo good.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 8, 2006)

.jason. said:


> um very tactiful way to say it. I agree with Naren her boobs looked gross...and I think she looks very manly in that movie.. I wouldn't go near it.



Oh stop it Jason. Roll your eyes somewhere else. I meant nothing disrespectful about it. Shes half white and half black. I find some of the most beautiful women in the world are half/half. I didn't realize I couldn't say "half-breed". Lighten up "".


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 8, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I find some of the most beautiful women in the world are half/half.



There's a reason for that, Nick.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 8, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> There's a reason for that, Nick.



I'm sure there is... I just love the blend of the features, the skin tone... it's just perfect to me.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 8, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I'm sure there is... I just love the blend of the features, the skin tone... it's just perfect to me.



You didn't bite. 

Oh well. I'll extemporate anyway. 

Genetic diversity. Plain and simple. Whenever you have a wider selection of genes in the DNA pool, superior attributes tend to become dominant. Especially as relates to sexual selection and beauty. Contrast so-called "mixed" people with say for example, the royal family. The royals get, over time, more and more exaggerated features, and really tend to become "ugly", unless there is an infusion of new blood. Well, royal families tend to interbreed quite a bit for dynastic reasons, and this limits the selection of new genetic material: consequently errors/repeats creep up, more and more. Got a gene for a big chin? Marry your cousin, and then your kids marry theirs, so on, and over time it becomes a ginormous chin. It's similar to why disease can become an issue if two people mate who are too closely related.

It's similar to dogs. Wolves have all the genetic raw information for dogs, and tend to eb the most beautiful, symetrical, and perfectly designed of the canines. Compare a wolf with a pug. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and there are exceptions, but the basic premise stands. 

You'll find this is often the case whenever two people of wide genetic backgrounds mate. Not always, but generally. More genes = better selection = more attractive/healthy/etc.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 8, 2006)

I understand all that, yes. I took Bio in college  I didnt realize you were serious is all. The thing is, theres a lot of mixes that don't appeal to me, it seems to be exclusively just 3 or 4 mixes. I get you though


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 8, 2006)

I wasn't talking down to you. You'd be amazed at how many people aren't aware of this issue. It's not really something they cover in college bio - it's a bit more specialized. Population genetics, biological anthropology, evolutionary ecology. Things my dork self adores, like you nerds and your astronomy.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 8, 2006)

I know, just letting you know we did cover a lot of that in Bio 2 in college. Sounds all familiar to me. Interesting stuff


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 8, 2006)

I had a lecture one time, where the professor showed a program that can assimilate facial features. They took people of many different racial backgrounds, and 'melded' them together. Each face added made the person pictured that much more beautiful, until eventually you had the most gorgeous woman you'd have ever seen. A veritable 'Eve'.

I saw another discussion on TV once, where they used Halle Berry as an example.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 8, 2006)

Interesting. Halle Berry is nice. I think Jessica Alba is the perfect specimen though. Even when she was young and no one knew she was, and I was a kid too, I was floored when I spotted her.


----------



## Jason (Dec 8, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Oh stop it Jason. Roll your eyes somewhere else. I meant nothing disrespectful about it. Shes half white and half black. I find some of the most beautiful women in the world are half/half. I didn't realize I couldn't say "half-breed". Lighten up "".



"What? Porch monkey isn't a degrogarty word"

"YES IT IS!"

"No it's not. no way my granma used to call me a porch monkey all the time"


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Yep. She's classic mixed ethnicity. Jessica is Spanish, Mexican, French, and Danish.

Another example is Kristin Kreuk. Dutch, Chinese, Indonesian.







My fiance is very pretty - she's African, Irish, Scottish, Mediterranean, and Native American.

Genetic diversity is an amazing thing.


----------



## Jason (Dec 8, 2006)

"Nah man it's cool I'm taking it back"


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 8, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Yep. She's classic mixed ethnicity. Jessica is Spanish, Mexican, French, and Danish.
> 
> Another example is Kristin Kreuk. Dutch, Chinese, Indonesian.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jason (Dec 8, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Yep. She's classic mixed ethnicity. Jessica is Spanish, Mexican, French, and Danish.
> 
> Another example is Kristin Kreuk. Dutch, Chinese, Indonesian.
> 
> ...



Such as? Greek? Italian? what?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 8, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Such as? Greek? Italian? what?


There's a big pic right there, Nick!

Jason, she's not sure. She knows it's from that region because a member of her family has a disease called Thessalimia, I believe it's called, that is only found in people of Mediterranean descent. Where there, however? She doesn't know.


----------



## Naren (Dec 8, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> There's a big pic right there, Nick!
> 
> Jason, she's not sure. She knows it's from that region because a member of her family has a disease called Thessalimia, I believe it's called, that is only found in people of Mediterranean descent. Where there, however? She doesn't know.



The pic isn't showing up for me either, Bob.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 8, 2006)

It's a pic of Kristin Kreuk. Just Google her.


----------



## Jason (Dec 8, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> It's a pic of Kristin Kreuk. Just Google her.



I think Nick meant your fiance. Which If I think I know you like I do. WE won't be seeing a pic of her


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Jason, my hats off to you. You know me fucking well, bro. 

Yeah, no pics of Em on the net, _especially_ without her permission. I barely post pics of my ugly fucking mug.  My pool shooting picstory is the only pics I've ever posted, period.


----------



## Jason (Dec 8, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Jason, my hats off to you. You know me fucking well, bro.
> 
> Yeah, no pics of Em on the net, _especially_ without her permission. *I barely post pics of my ugly fucking mug.*




Yep. It took how long for you just to do that?  I totally respect the fact you don't/won't post pic of her.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 8, 2006)

Kristen Kreuk = OMG hotness. She's hot enough my mom even said that "Clark who really have to be made of steel not to want to be with her."  If you've never watched Smallville go fly a kite.


----------

